
Why the AR-15 Is So Lethal - smacktoward
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2017/11/why-the-ar-15-is-so-lethal/545162/?single_page=true
======
dozzie
The center of mass of the bullet was moved towards its back, so it's unstable
and tumbles after entering the flesh. When it tumbles, it often fragments due
to sudden increase of drag forces (soldiers at the time thought incorrectly
that the 5.56 bullet was exploding).

